# AKAIO 1.8.6a



## Another World (Mar 5, 2011)

*AKAIO 1.8.6a*
Update









AKAIO has been updated to v1.8.6a. Please see the change log for more information about this release.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> AK-AIO 1.8.6a
> + Fixed real cart being detected as clone after softreset.
> 
> AK-AIO 1.8.6
> ...





Spoiler: Game Fixes




March 3rd
----------
Fixed Ninokuni - Shikkoku no Madoushi (#5400).
Fixed Fuurai no Shiren 5 - Fortun Tower to Unmei no Dice (#5402).
Fixed Call of Duty - Black Ops (#5407).
Fixed Kaiju Busters Powered (#5500).
Fixed Zombie Daisuki (#5501).
Fixed Eigo de Tabisutu - Little Charo (#5508).
Fixed Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow (#5511).
Fixed Inazuma Eleven (#5516,#5522,#5533,#5534,#5535).
Fixed Mabeop Cheonjamun DS2 - Choehuui hanjamabeop (#5523).
Fixed Vampire Moon - The Mystery of the Hidden Sun (#5528).
Fixed Michael Jackson - The Experience (#5529).
Fixed Sora no Otoshimono Forte - Dreamy Season (#5530).
Fixed Dragon Ball Kai - Ultimate Butouden (#5531).
Fixed Ghost Trick - Phantom Detective (#5537).
Fixed Blue Dragon - Awakened Shadow (#5544).
Fixed KORG M01 Music Workstation (#5549).
Fixed Pokemon - White Version (#5584,#5586).
Fixed Pokemon - Black Version (#5585,#5587).

February 13th
-------------
Fixed Gyakuten Kenji 2 (#5532).
Improve SD speed.

January 13th
------------
Fixed Vampire Moon - The Mystery of the Hidden Sun (#5399).
Fixed Petz Nursery 2 (#5432).
Fixed Marie-Antoinette and the American War of Independence - Episode 1 - The Brotherhood of the Wolf (#5442).
Fixed Battle of Giants - Mutant Insects (#5455).
Fixed Aranuri (#5459).
Fixed Piyodamari DS (#5463).
Fixed My Fashion - Girls Style (#5464).
Fixed Art Academy (#5460).
Fixed Zzang-Gu Rubber Clay (#5462).
Fixed Pucca - Power Up (#5465).
Fixed Princess in Wonderland (#5466).
Fixed Tomicar - Hero Rescue Force DS (#5467).
Fixed Naruto Shippuden - Naruto vs Sasuke (#5468).
Fixed Monster Jam - Path of Destruction (#5475).
Fixed GoldenEye 007 (#5472).
Fixed Kingdom Hearts - Re-coded (#5473).
Fixed Kingdom Hearts - Re-coded (#5476).
Fixed Ghost Trick - Phantom Detective (#5478).






Download



AKAIO Homepage



AKAIO WIKI


----------



## PMann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks AKAIO team!

You guys helped me and my little brother a lot, and now with this new version, even more!

You guys are great, congratulations to everyone!


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 5, 2011)

THANK YOU AKAIO!
Now can we go to the Union room on Pokemon?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a hell of a lot of fixes.


----------



## justin05 (Mar 5, 2011)

Woah. Thank you Team Akaio.


----------



## m_babble (Mar 5, 2011)

Wonderful!
Thanks so much!
Hope you guys know how much your efforts are appreciated!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## sillypatterson (Mar 5, 2011)

I was wondering why the 256MB games weren't loading.


----------



## anerik (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks AKAIO team! I'm formatting with panasonic sd formatter and putting the new version on acekard...


----------



## P-a-u-L-J-u-s-Z (Mar 5, 2011)

cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  tnx akaio team !


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks to the akAIO team. We all appreciate the continued quality releases.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow this update took forever


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 5, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Wow this update took forever


You're a bad troll...


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 5, 2011)

"We will take your upgrades, and leave nothing alive!"


----------



## akfgpuppet (Mar 5, 2011)

They should have waited till the US release on Pokemon, oh well, thanks for the update~


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 5, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> That's a hell of a lot of fixes.


Indeed, I didn't even know there were so many problem games (other than Pokemon).  
Too bad 1.8.6a or 1.8.7 will be needed after the US version of B&W comes out.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

YES... Now I can play Pokemon black! (only becuase I have white)


----------



## Normmatt (Mar 5, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, thats what loader updates are for


----------



## lcleong (Mar 5, 2011)

sillypatterson said:
			
		

> I was wondering why the 256MB games weren't loading.



is it still not loading?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 5, 2011)

I actually just updated to 1.8.5, then this update comes!

meh, its for pokemon. IMMA USE IT!


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 5, 2011)

lol thanks norm-matt


----------



## jefffisher (Mar 5, 2011)

i'm getting white screens on pokemon on acekard 2i ndsixl 8GB kingston.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 5, 2011)

jefffisher said:
			
		

> i'm getting white screens on pokemon on acekard 2i ndsixl 8GB kingston.


Get a smaller, BETTER microSD then. Kingston SUCKS. 8GB isn't really great with ak2i either.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 5, 2011)

Ghost Trick needed fixing? I turned Bypass AP on and it worked perfectly. o__o


----------



## KuRensan (Mar 5, 2011)

jefffisher said:
			
		

> i'm getting white screens on pokemon on acekard 2i ndsixl 8GB kingston.



same problem -_- 1.8.0 works even better for me -_- I format my SD card and it is still not working (I have a SanDisk 4GB)


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 5, 2011)

KuRensan said:
			
		

> jefffisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ever try 1.8.5a? This release may still need an SD card fix.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yup can say it works well for EU Pokemon Black/White (but you need to continue using the patch and take off AP) and Ghost Trick works perfectly fine. On 1.81, Ghost Trick wouldn't show text, making it unplayable where as Pokemon B/W would work perfectly fine(patch needed)

Akaio team, thanks.


----------



## Twilight Loz (Mar 5, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> THANK YOU AKAIO!
> Now can we go to the Union room on Pokemon?



I thought if you have the patched version, everything can run properly....


----------



## Chaykin (Mar 5, 2011)

Still no text scroll for long filenames...


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 5, 2011)

WarioWare D.I.Y works again, no more ''system file missing'' errors. 
And no, it isn't my fault I got this message, all the 1.8.5 system files where on the card. This game worked with 1.8.4.


----------



## MrGizMo (Mar 5, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you still need to patch B&W? hmm


----------



## Mario92 (Mar 5, 2011)

What's this "spin box"?


----------



## Officer Delibird (Mar 5, 2011)

I was wondering where the acekard team was ha ha I saw all the other updates and i was like shit, there's no update for my acekard


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 5, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, maybe not, since the (E) rom is supposed to be byte-for-byte identical to the (U) rom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(E) cheats should even work on the (U) rom!


----------



## Walkin (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 5, 2011)

I think I'm still on AKAIO 1.80. Meh, I don't see no reason to update, still, it's great to see this firmware's getting updates.


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Mar 5, 2011)

Does the release ship with the latest version of akaio loader? Or do you still need to download that separately from acekard's website?

The reason that I ask is that I pulled the the latest from http://akaio.net/loaders/ but the file is different from what is shipped with 1.8.6.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks AKAIO team, now I don't have to keep using my DSTWO and be tempted by real-time saving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 5, 2011)

gtmtnbiker said:
			
		

> Does the release ship with the latest version of akaio loader? Or do you still need to download that separately from acekard's website?
> 
> The reason that I ask is that I pulled the the latest from http://akaio.net/loaders/ but the file is different from what is shipped with 1.8.6.


The file at the loaders URL is outdated, do not use it.
Normatt prefers to just release a new firmware instead of releasing loaders now, it's a lot less confusing.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 5, 2011)

Mario92 said:
			
		

> What's this "spin box"?



+1

And didn't some of those games listed in the fixes already work? I take it they were "fixed" to not need the app.
Regardless, thanks for the update!!!


----------



## xfreaks (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for continue support this awesome fw.
keep the good work !!!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 5, 2011)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> 8GB isn't really great with ak2i either.I've always used an 8GB and have played every game I've tried.
> 
> QUOTE(Mario92 @ Mar 5 2011, 07:08 AM) What's this "spin box"?


The option boxes in the game settings and such.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> jefffisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kingston is a damn good brand and I have been using a class 2 8gig Sandisk in all my cards this including my Acekard 2i and it works just fine, no lag, crashes, ect. Going smaller really doesn't help much really.


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 5, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think they'd be byte-to-byte identical but if that's the case then that's probably the reason we haven't seen a (U) dump yet. Still, I think the scene would probably want the dump anyway.


----------



## emigre (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for this Normmatt and Smiths.


----------



## Rukia-san (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you Akaio team, your work is very much appreciated.

I've a question: Will the Akaio team release the 1.8.6a for the slower SD card? Or is it implemented on the 1.8.6 already?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 5, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Kingston is a damn good brand


Kingston doesn't make cards, it re-brands and sells other cards.  Thus you can get good, and you can also get shit.
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=918


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 5, 2011)

to everyone who says that you still need the patch for B&W: YOU DON'T NEED THE PATCH!

As long as your SD/acekard is fine, it'll work without problems!


----------



## llagreatone (Mar 5, 2011)

It's about TIME!!!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 5, 2011)

llagreatone said:
			
		

> It's about TIME!!!


...pokemon is actually the only game that didn't work on previous AKAIO.
honestly, I was at 1.8.1 until I needed a new one for pokemon.


----------



## Trunksinflames (Mar 5, 2011)

i was wondering if you guys are working on the dsi mode cuz the nw pokeeemens r released


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not know that. I always got good MicroSD cards from them though.


----------



## dukemagus (Mar 5, 2011)

so... are the spainish/german/french versions of pokémon B&W fixed too?

the changelog doesn't mention the specific names (pokémon blanco/blanche/weiss for eample)


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 5, 2011)

well i played Pokemon Black last night after i reformatted my acekard using SD formatter and put in akaio 1.8.6 and d/l the clean rom and the EXP thing didn't work so people saying that you dont need the EXP patch it didn't work at least for me


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 5, 2011)

dukemagus said:
			
		

> so... are the spainish/german/french versions of pokémon B&W fixed too?
> 
> the changelog doesn't mention the specific names (pokémon blanco/blanche/weiss for eample)


He takes the scene numbers from DS-Scene.net. If their numbers match the change log, then they've been fixed. 

I'm also pretty sure he fixed them.


----------



## Pendor (Mar 5, 2011)

dukemagus said:
			
		

> so... are the spainish/german/french versions of pokémon B&W fixed too?
> 
> the changelog doesn't mention the specific names (pokémon blanco/blanche/weiss for eample)



Even though it's not listed in the changelog (as there's no scene release for it), spanish version it's working. 

Therefore I assume somehow he fixed em all.


----------



## BrokenHearted (Mar 6, 2011)

The french versions of Pokémon Black and White are fixed.  The rom numbers for Black and White in the fixed roms list inlcude both the english european version and the french version.


----------



## doyama (Mar 6, 2011)

Trunksinflames said:
			
		

> i was wondering if you guys are working on the dsi mode cuz the nw pokeeemens r released



The AKAIO team concentrates on the front end aspects of the Acekard. Back end stuff like firmware updates and major feature additions need to be sent to the Acekard team instead.


----------



## Yanazake (Mar 6, 2011)

Isn't 1.8.6a already released?
Proof?


----------



## signz (Mar 6, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> dukemagus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The German ones are not fixed.


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Mar 6, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> gtmtnbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps one of the akaio updates made it hard to change loaders but that issue is gone.  They have been updating the loaders several times a month now.

http://akaio.net/loaders/011311/ "Norm fixes some more games on AK2(i). I LIKE MONSTER TRUCKS!"
http://akaio.net/loaders/011711/ "You play with your Pokemon underground? You need serious help. Come into the light."
http://akaio.net/loaders/021311/ "Fixed broken AAP in previous update."
http://akaio.net/loaders/021711/ "Fix various regressions."
http://akaio.net/loaders/030611/ "These loaders come with 1.8.6a"

When something doesn't work I try several different loaders.
(As Hakoda says below using loaders from different release can cause lockups, I think it has to do with keeping them from running on clones,forgot to mention that, thanks).   

Also I generally wait a week after a release because while the testers they do have probably catch a lot of stuff, simple things like trying on older cards and testing out soft reset issues somehow keep slipping by.  I appreciate their efforts, but I think they really need to have more public betas.


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 6, 2011)

Woke up this morning to find my release thread closed. D9K is right of course, the Mods just have more power to make the information easier to get access to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Plus, I was asleep when they released the fix. 



			
				gbatempfan1 said:
			
		

> When something doesn't work I try several different loaders.
> Now that will cause you problems. This will only work if the loaders were released with the same AKAIO version you're running. So if you're running AKAIO 1.8.6a, only 1 loader version will work for you. If you mismatch loaders (AKAIO 1.8.5 loaders on 1.8.6a), you will get a hang on "Loading" when you boot a ROM.
> 
> 
> ...


If you're sure you're running the latest AKAIO and its not working then shoot him up a message on IRC or the bug forums on AKAIO.net. You're correct, the release numbers for the German games are not listed.


----------



## signz (Mar 6, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, did that yesterday when 1.8.6 came out. Kinda forgot to post it before the new AKAIO. :/
Luckily I got a SCDS2 to play it for now.


----------



## dukemagus (Mar 6, 2011)

weird... there is an AKAiO 1.8.7 on filetripa and no news about it in AKAiO forums


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Mar 6, 2011)

dukemagus said:
			
		

> weird... there is an AKAiO 1.8.7 on filetripa and no news about it in AKAiO forums



Posted by  a day old account called Rhydian not Rydian and is 4 mb zip instead of 2mb rar.  I'll let somebody try this out first as it looks way to suspicious.....


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 6, 2011)

dukemagus said:
			
		

> weird... there is an AKAiO 1.8.7 on filetripa and no news about it in AKAiO forums


Probably a fake, you should report it.


----------



## Another World (Mar 6, 2011)

its not real. user was a fake as was whatever the hell was in that file. no sense in even checking, just click delete and be done with it.

looks like 85 people grabbed the file, i recommend that they delete it without opening it.

-another world


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2011)

dukemagus said:
			
		

> weird... there is an AKAiO 1.8.7 on filetripa and no news about it in AKAiO forums


Here's how you can tell if an AKAIO is fake. If it's posted anywhere other than the Temp front page or the AKAIO forums, it's fake.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 6, 2011)

dukemagus said:
			
		

> weird... there is an AKAiO 1.8.7 on filetripa and no news about it in AKAiO forums


If it's a major release (like Wood or AKAIO) and it is *NOT* uploaded by "Rydian" or "Another World" then don't trust it.
If it's a major release that is *HIGHER* than the announced update then it is almost assuredly a fake.

Follow those two rules and you'll never run into problems.


----------



## Yuan (Mar 6, 2011)

Radiant Historia is not fixed on the fly right? Here it only loads the save with AAP activated.


----------



## marcusjmoore56 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey I just updated to AKAIO 1.8.6a and i cant get any of my games to load. Pokemon BW (E) Pokemon mystery dungeon blue/darkness/Time  pokemon D/P/PT Pokemon HG/SS Golden Sun Dark Dawn  Kingdom Hearts RE:COded Tron Evolution Beyblade Metal Fusion all those wont work and those are all my games.
So can someone help me.


----------



## Etalon (Mar 8, 2011)

gbatempfan1 said:
			
		

> I appreciate their efforts, but I think they really need to have more public betas.



I Agree. I don't want to do that. Of course. I just want my Akaio.

Anyway, a new Akaio!


----------



## sagewolf (Mar 8, 2011)

marcusjmoore56 said:
			
		

> Hey I just updated to AKAIO 1.8.6a and i cant get any of my games to load. Pokemon BW (E) Pokemon mystery dungeon blue/darkness/Time  pokemon D/P/PT Pokemon HG/SS Golden Sun Dark Dawn  Kingdom Hearts RE:COded Tron Evolution Beyblade Metal Fusion all those wont work and those are all my games.
> So can someone help me.


Try delete old version AKAIO files before upgrade to new one this fix my problem.


----------



## marcusjmoore56 (Mar 9, 2011)

sagewolf said:
			
		

> marcusjmoore56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hey I finally got it fixed. I just used the SD formatting thing that they had on the acekard website.


----------

